# Captain's panic attack allegedly puts ferry in a spin



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Whilst what appears in print may not always be true, this seems sad or odd depending on one's point of view.

Tradewinds 13-10-06

*Captain's panic attack puts ferry in a spin *


_The maiden voyage of a small Toronto harbour ferry was wrecked when the captain suffered a panic attack and it smashed into a breakwall. 

Captain Jack Smith
Shortly after leaving its dock on Wednesday, the ship spun around in the harbour several times after master Jack Smith panicked when blue smoke from celebratory fireworks obscured his view, CBC News reported. 

It gets worse: the crossing to Toronto Island was only 120 metres and supposed to take 90 seconds. 

It eventually took 30 minutes, with another crew member ending up taking the helm but succeeding only in ramming the ship into the shoreline. 

Paramedics later checked out the captain, who said he was medically fine. 

Smith has more than 25 years experience and is reportedly “quite embarrassed” by what happened. 

Passengers, mostly reporters attending what was expected to be a routine unveiling of the new ferry by the port authority, were jostled by the collision, but no one fell over and there were no injuries. 

The ferry serves as the link between the Toronto Island Airport and the city centre. 
_


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes there must have been something more than the smoke that confused him.

The distance the ferry runs , acrosss the West Gat in Toronto harbour you can spit if the wind is in the right direction


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Funny, I didn't see anything on TV or newspapers about this. I don't read all of the Toronto newspapers, but the three that I do had no mention at all of the event. Hmmmm.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

It ran yesterday in the Globe & Mail:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20061012.wxferry12/BNStory/National/home

Bruce C


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Maybe he is the brother of the other guy with 25 years experience who blows himself up trying to scuttle a small freighter - see video on another thread....http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=8115


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Bruce, Globe is one paper I don't read. I was told by a Vindiboy at our yesterdays meeting at the Devils Advocate on Bay St that it was in the 'Sun' too.(See www.vindicanadausa.com Southern Ontario.
I must have missed it. Put it down to Molson 'flu.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

oldbosun said:


> Thanks Bruce, Globe is one paper I don't read. I was told by a Vindiboy at our yesterdays meeting at the Devils Advocate on Bay St that it was in the 'Sun' too.(See www.vindicanadausa.com Southern Ontario.
> I must have missed it. Put it down to Molson 'flu.


Old Bosun, if you drink Molson's you deserve flu. I thought you Upper Canadians drank Sleemans designer beer.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

No KC, when its free I drink anything, I never look at the label. Previous night to the Great Toronto Ferry Disaster I was at Hoops Yonge St. "Customer Appreciation Night" Everything free, including grub. Some Molson's must have slipped in.
It's only when I'm paying that I'm very fussy and particular what I drink, and that's mostly Caffrey's. 
Come to our Vindiboys meeting held every second Saturday of every second month at the Devils Advocate on Bay St and I'll treat you to all you can drink (up to a full pint) and that goes for any seaman or exseaman of any nationality, who would be made most welcome.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

oldbosun said:


> No KC, when its free I drink anything, I never look at the label. Previous night to the Great Toronto Ferry Disaster I was at Hoops Yonge St. "Customer Appreciation Night" Everything free, including grub. Some Molson's must have slipped in.
> It's only when I'm paying that I'm very fussy and particular what I drink, and that's mostly Caffrey's.
> Come to our Vindiboys meeting held every second Saturday of every second month at the Devils Advocate on Bay St and I'll treat you to all you can drink (up to a full pint) and that goes for any seaman or exseaman of any nationality, who would be made most welcome.


Sorry Old Bosun, didn't realze that it was free, I've even drunk Moosehead when it was free so think you got the better deal. If in Toronto during one of your Vindy do's will take you up on your kind offer, be happy to reciprocate with a round of Keith's.
Bob
Halifax


----------

